# Shimano 9 speed road cassette



## kernel gadaffi (30 May 2012)

Looking for the above, I can use 11/12/13/14/15 teeth on the small ring, but need 30 teeth on the bigger.
Any out there?


----------



## Tomba (31 May 2012)

kernel gadaffi said:


> Looking for the above, I can use 11/12/13/14/15 teeth on the small ring, but need 30 teeth on the bigger.
> Any out there?


 
Was looking for a similar 9 speed cassette recently and only one I saw was a cheapo on ebay. No idea of the quality so gave it a miss.

Shimano are/were supposed to be bringing out a couple of Sora 9 speed cassettes, a 12-30 and an 11-30 but cant find them anywhere. Even the big online stores (Wiggle, Evans, CRC) have no idea when they'll be available.

In the end I used a mix and match from a couple of Sram 950s. I already had an 11-32 and bought a new 11-34. I removed the 34 and put a 14 on from the spare cassette. It was a simple enough swap with removing a 1.5mm hex bolt.
Its working fine so far.


----------



## kernel gadaffi (1 Jun 2012)

Winstanleys are showing a 9 speed 11-30 HG50 Shimano on their website but, won't have any available till late July/early August


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jun 2012)

ask Madison if they plan to import them. If they don't then the Winstanley entry might be 'incorrect'


----------



## kernel gadaffi (1 Jun 2012)

I called Madison after Winstanleys, got the same reply, I got talking to a guy in the village last night who has a Cube Peloton with an 11-32 9 speed fitted, so I'm going to try his wheel


----------



## Tomba (1 Jun 2012)

kernel gadaffi said:


> I called Madison after Winstanleys, got the same reply, I got talking to a guy in the village last night who has a Cube Peloton with an 11-32 9 speed fitted, so I'm going to try his wheel


 

Careful with the swap. Your rear mech might not be able to take the 32 teeth and your chain will likely be too short. Why not just try his bike with the cassette in place.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (2 Jun 2012)

I have one I am replacing tomorrow. I'll chech the cog sizes and let you know.
It's only a couple month old fits shimano.


----------



## kernel gadaffi (2 Jun 2012)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## kernel gadaffi (2 Jun 2012)

I've just been to see the guy who has the Cube Peloton with the 11-32 fitted, he told me that he took the old cassette off and fitted the new one without any problems, yet my bike will only accept a 28 on the rear, could it be the fact that I'm running a long cage Sora rear mech and his bike has Tiagra fitted? I've been to Infinity Cycles in Meadowfield and Joe the mechanic tells me that he's checked up and the only option apart from going to 28 which isn't enough for me, is to change to a MTB rear mech as well as the cassette, by changing the mech I can go up to a 34 on the back, to do this is going to cost me almost £100 for new stuff unless I can find some used gear and get him to fit it.
This has me baffled.


I've just had a look at my bike and the rear mech is GS, so that is only a medium if I'm correct, so a mech change is in order by the looks of it. Bugger.


----------



## Tomba (4 Jun 2012)

I've got a slightly used (300miles) Shimano SLX sgs rear mech you can have for £25 delivered.


----------



## kernel gadaffi (4 Jun 2012)

I've got a slightly used (300miles) Shimano SLX sgs rear mech you can have for £25 delivered.

Cheers, can I get back to you tomorrow?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Tomba (4 Jun 2012)

kernel gadaffi said:


> I've got a slightly used (300miles) Shimano SLX sgs rear mech you can have for £25 delivered.
> 
> Cheers, can I get back to you tomorrow?
> 
> ...


 

No worries Alan, i'm in no hurry to sell it 

Have a word with another LBS to ask about the Sora rear mech. Even though Shimano say 28 max, it might still work with a 32. I'm running a 105 GS rear mech with a 30 tooth cassette. And that its only rated as 28 max.
Might save you a few quid if you can find a shop that will fit the parts for you.


----------



## kernel gadaffi (7 Jun 2012)

Sorted, I was given a 24 tooth inner ring today and fitted it, then added a 11-28 on the rear, that's the hills sorted......I hope.


----------

